# Anyone want a FREE copy of my Enhanced Piano Library in exchange for a review?



## Flintpope (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes, I am offering my Enhanced Piano for Kontakt 6 (recently reduced to just £10) FREE to anyone who is prepared to write me a review I can use in my new publicity.






This is a relaunch of the same instrument I released last year but I don't think I had the price right (too expensive) and I am hoping to do the "stack them high, sell them cheap" kind of thing on it. It will always stay at the low price of £10 - this is not a flash sale.




OVERVIEW

Eighty-eight _individual_ piano strings have been sampled from A-1 to C7 and then overlaid note by note with an atmospheric orchestral tail-off. If a short release is set the end result is a rich sounding, bright piano with key for key realism and no time-stretched artefacts. Varied velocity layers under the hood allow for playback sensitivity. A long release creates a more interesting almost synth-like resonance that can be layered into deep textural ambiences utilising the onboard effects. Each has its own dedicated page accessible via a tab at the bottom of the GUI.

You can grab the free manual here if you want to think about it first. https://bit.ly/ePManl

You'll need the full version of Kontakt 6 to use this.

Just answer in this thread and I can PM you a DL link.

And here's another vid of the instrument in action, more arty.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

I’ll gladly review it and I’d even insist to pay for your instrument. Not that I am a great reviewer or that anyone would care about my opinion or anything... but just saying...


----------



## h.s.j.e (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm game, depending on what you're looking for. 

I'm a hobbyist, but I've done some beta-testing and I'm a better writer than composer, so if you're just looking for user-blurbs, I think I'd do well. 

If you're looking for reviews from people with review blogs and YouTube channels and things, then I don't think I qualify.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 28, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> I'm game, depending on what you're looking for.
> 
> I'm a hobbyist, but I've done some beta-testing and I'm a better writer than composer, so if you're just looking for user-blurbs, I think I'd do well.
> 
> If you're looking for reviews from people with review blogs and YouTube channels and things, then I don't think I qualify.


Sounds cool. You're on. I'll see if I can PM you the link now


----------



## h.s.j.e (Apr 28, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> Sounds cool. You're on. I'll see if I can PM you the link now


Awesome. I'll mess around with it tonight and try to collect my thoughts.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 28, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> Awesome. I'll mess around with it tonight and try to collect my thoughts.


The link worked?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

@Simeon Flintpope hooked me up with this sample and I am liking it. I bet you’d have fun chiming in as well...


----------



## h.s.j.e (Apr 28, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> The link worked?


Yup! Came through fine. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Macrawn (Apr 28, 2021)

I'll paypal you $10 and buy it. I can try and throw a few thoughts about it too as a review. Just send your paypal info in the pm.


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’ll gladly review it and I’d even insist to pay for your instrument. Not that I am a great reviewer or that anyone would care about my opinion or anything...


Nick:
I'd be happy to edit Doc's review in exchange for his free copy. 😎🤘


----------



## Simeon (Apr 28, 2021)

This does sound very intriguing 🧐, would love to take a listen.
Would there be a way to link to the manual as a PDF. You might also be able to attach it to your post possibly.
I was just browsing through on an iPad and could not view it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

Simeon said:


> This does sound very intriguing 🧐, would love to take a listen.
> Would there be a way to link to the manual as a PDF. You might also be able to attach it to your post possibly.
> I was just browsing through on an iPad and could not view it.


Yes! My ploy worked! We MAY have the Mighty Simeon The Piano Slayer onboard!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

Simeon said:


> Would there be a way to link to the manual as a PDF.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’ll gladly review it and I’d even insist to pay for your instrument. Not that I am a great reviewer or that anyone would care about my opinion or anything... but just saying...


Just purchased it, along with some cool looking Reaktor Ensembles. Off to Ableton 11 I go. So my free license can go to @Alchemedia. The more testers, the merrier!


----------



## José Herring (Apr 28, 2021)

I just want to buy it and I don't have time for a review, but I can't find any other demos other than the videos posted. Am I just tired and missing it?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I just want to buy it and I don't have time for a review, but I can't find any other demos other than the videos posted. Am I just tired and missing it?


No I think you’re right. So here’s the deal. All our demoing needs to result in a small yet kick-ass demo track for Nick so his new sales strategy will be a success. (Mind you... this is totally my personal
opinion, so we can help a fellow VI-C creator out. Should be fun)

We also need @Mikro93 in here to do one of those awesome demo songs of his, like he did for the Botdog Piano.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

Then, once we’re done, we ping @José Herring again, who by that time will have recovered financially from his 8Dio CAGE Bundle investment and is ready for a new piano 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> I'll paypal you $10 and buy it.


@Macrawn and others. If you'd like to purchase this free piano, this is the shop:



https://ko-fi.com/s/7db3c55784


----------



## Mikro93 (Apr 28, 2021)

I'll plant my flag here and come back to it later  I'm away from my main PC for music and work has been c r a z y this week.
Take care, y'all!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> I'll plant my flag here and come back to it later  I'm away from my main PC for music and work has been c r a z y this week.
> Take care, y'all!


Now remember pal... you and you alone are responsible for creating the whole Dobby Emmet meme (people are now asking me to post gifs, I kid you not), so I totally expect you to return the “favour” and deliver some truly horrid soundscape or other - once you get your work finished! 
I hear @Ben Osterhouse is still recovering from shock since you made that Viola da Gamba-distorted-to-oblivion track, and I demand something even weirder this time

😂


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Nick:
> I'd be happy to edit Doc's review in exchange for his free copy. 😎🤘


LOL!


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Just purchased it, along with some cool looking Reaktor Ensembles. Off to Ableton 11 I go. So my free license can go to @Alchemedia. The more testers, the merrier!


Ha, you fell into my trap .... but seriously i look forward to your thoughts (and prayers, LOL) in due course.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

José Herring said:


> I just want to buy it and I don't have time for a review, but I can't find any other demos other than the videos posted. Am I just tired and missing it?


hey, no worries. See PM


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

Pleasure’s all mine! I noticed a LOT of love for Ableton so I may even add some of your creations for that as well.


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> No I think you’re right. So here’s the deal. All our demoing needs to result in a small yet kick-ass demo track for Nick so his new sales strategy will be a success. (Mind you... this is totally my personal
> opinion, so we can help a fellow VI-C creator out. Should be fun)
> 
> We also need @Mikro93 in here to do one of those awesome demo songs of his, like he did for the Botdog Piano.


I'm liking this. My problem with my demos was... bored to death with the instrument after weeks of making it!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> I'm liking this. My problem with my demos was... bored to death with the instrument after weeks of making it!


There’ll be new demos. I want to beat Mikro93 haha


----------



## Mikro93 (Apr 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> There’ll be new demos. I want to beat Mikro93 haha


I'm flattered, dear Dobby! :D


----------



## Mikro93 (Apr 29, 2021)

Okay, silver lining everyone! I'm being laid off, so I might have time for a review and/or demo  Hit me up!


----------



## chlady (Apr 29, 2021)

Hi Nick, I would be interested in checking this out further and writing something up for you as I was looking for something other than my normal piano libs for some tracks recently .


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

chlady said:


> Hi Nick, I would be interested in checking this out further and writing something up for you as I was looking for something other than my normal piano libs for some tracks recently .


Cool. Sent you a PM


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Pleasure’s all mine! I noticed a LOT of love for Ableton so I may even add some of your creations for that as well.


Please dip into my Ableton stuff too at https://flintpope.net/ableton-2/ as most of it is free


----------



## Flintpope (Apr 29, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Pleasure’s all mine! I noticed a LOT of love for Ableton so I may even add some of your creations for that as well.


Also, as you are now the proud owner of some Flintpope Reaktor ensembles, please see even more (mainly free Reaktor) things at https://flintpope.net/reaktor/

By the way this wasn't supposed to be a marketing gimmick, more of a get some feedback from people thing.


----------



## Flintpope (May 1, 2021)

So... any reviews yet?


----------



## doctoremmet (May 1, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> So... any reviews yet?


Mine is in the works... should arrive this monday


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 1, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> So... any reviews yet?


Yes! I can get it to you today. Do you prefer a post here, or a DM?


----------



## Flintpope (May 1, 2021)

h.s.j.e said:


> Yes! I can get it to you today. Do you prefer a post here, or a DM?


A DM please. Cool!


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 1, 2021)

Flintpope said:


> A DM please. Cool!


Sent it your way. Forgot that "today" for you might not be the same as "today" in US Eastern Time.

Here's what I came up with while I was writing the review:


----------



## Mikro93 (May 1, 2021)

Will work on it today  Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Flintpope (May 2, 2021)

Hey, so far two reviews and a demo! Thanks and all.
https://flintpope.net/2020/11/29/enhanced-piano/


----------



## Flintpope (May 2, 2021)

Three reviews and two demos!
https://flintpope.net/2020/11/29/enhanced-piano/


----------



## Flintpope (May 2, 2021)




----------

